
Watch the Porsche Taycan make a 0-90-0 test run on the USS Hornet flight deck - innovateee
https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/02/watch-the-porsche-taycan-make-a-0-90-0-test-run-on-the-uss-hornet-flight-deck/WatchthePorscheTaycanmakea0-90-0testrunontheUSSHornetflightdeck
======
jansan
It sounds like tere are gear shifts at 50mph and 73mph, so the Porsche seems
to be equipped with three gears. If true this would improve elasticity
dramatically at higher speeds.

